# older lib tech, anyone still riding one of these?



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont have a Emmagator now but I did have a 99 or 2000 Emmagator as my main board for quite a few years. Its wierd that you say its heavy because at the time that series (The TRS) of boards were known for being light for their size: Gotta remember its a 164 or 5. I had it paired up with some Drake Podiums and u couldnt get much better for what I needed. I loved that board! I also had a Emma Peel (159) and a Litigator (172) back around then.


----------



## 1972Boarder (Mar 16, 2011)

rambob said:


> I dont have a Emmagator now but I did have a 99 or 2000 Emmagator as my main board for quite a few years. Its wierd that you say its heavy because at the time that series (The TRS) of boards were known for being light for their size: Gotta remember its a 164 or 5. I had it paired up with some Drake Podiums and u couldnt get much better for what I needed. I loved that board! I also had a Emma Peel (159) and a Litigator (172) back around then.


For the time, I think it was considered quite light for its size, so it's more of a reminder of how much lighter even mid range boards have become. Then again, those are some pretty beefy ride bindings bolted on, so perhaps that is adding some ounces to the equation. 

A couple happy snaps, just love the base.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

nice pics, thanks. Me thinks some weight in those bindings maybe.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I had a 165cm, it was my second board. I mainly remember it being fast.


----------



## Gooldsgold (Jun 16, 2015)

A '96 maybe? The best of the Emmagators, in my opinion, but anything with Nick Russian graphics is a keeper. A friend from Port Angeles gave me this beauty in '98, someone in the Squiem crew gave it to him, illegible print or something. It finally kinked on a drop and she started to delam back in 2001. I just ordered the 2015 Emma Peel, looking forward to finishing the season in Valdez on that.


----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)

i actually have one i'm sitting on. its just about brand new for being a 90s board. ill try to send some pics of it soon if anyone is looking for one. would be willing to trade if anyone has a santa cruz asym from the early 90's


----------



## Gooldsgold (Jun 16, 2015)

jordan420 said:


> i actually have one i'm sitting on. its just about brand new for being a 90s board. ill try to send some pics of it soon if anyone is looking for one. would be willing to trade if anyone has a santa cruz asym from the early 90's


Do you have the one with the hummingbird? The one pictured above.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jordan420 said:


> i actually have one i'm sitting on. its just about brand new for being a 90s board. ill try to send some pics of it soon if anyone is looking for one. would be willing to trade if anyone has a santa cruz asym from the early 90's


Which board do you have?
I don't have an old Santa Cruz Asym, but guaranteed I can find one


TT


----------



## Gooldsgold (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for a mint '96 Emmagator it's the purple one with the woman's face and the hummingbird.


----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)

Gooldsgold said:


> Looking for a mint '96 Emmagator it's the purple one with the woman's face and the hummingbird.


i have it... its got the hummingbird and flower on the tail


----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)

Gooldsgold said:


> Do you have the one with the hummingbird? The one pictured above.


yup


----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)

timmytard said:


> Which board do you have?
> I don't have an old Santa Cruz Asym, but guaranteed I can find one
> 
> 
> TT


its the humming bird one pictured above


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Post some pictures


----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## jordan420 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Gooldsgold (Jun 16, 2015)

She is a beauty. I'll message you to see if we can work something out.


----------



## Papasass13 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have an emmagator 165. Had it since high school. 2001 or 2002


----------

